# ON MY WAY TO RENO!



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Tomorrow evening I'll be on my way to Reno - attending the air races. My father in law has done work with Brad Moorhouse, owner/ operator of "Dino Juice," an L-39 racing in the jet division. I'll be joining them and will probably wind up working in the pits with his hired crew. I have camera, will take pictures!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool. Looking foward to the pics. Have fun Joe!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 12, 2007)

Awsome Joe, Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2007)

Lucky dog! I wish I could get out there this year. Have a blast!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys - if you go on this site you could see the progress of Dino Juice.

Reno Air Racing Association - 2007 race results


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool Joe! Can't wait to see some pics mate.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 12, 2007)

Have a great time in Reno, FBJ.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Good deal, Joe. Bring back lots of pic's and BE SAFE !!

Charles


----------



## Maestro (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward for those pictures, FBJ. Have a nice trip.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet gig - have fun... I'm waiting for some pics.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 13, 2007)

sounds good. have fun FBJ. looking forward to pics


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)

Look forward to seeing the pics Joe! Have a great time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2007)

Have fun Joe....


----------



## timshatz (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool beans. Have a good time bud!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope all is well out there. I am getting word of a green L-39 that just went down past Pylon 8. It went inverted and crashed. More details as I get them...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

KRNV is reporting that the L-39 was red. No word on the pilot.

L-39 Jet Crashes at Reno-Stead Airport - KRNV-TV - MSNBC.com


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

Races have been suspended...

Channel 4 KRNV.com: Local News and Weather for Reno-Tahoe Region: Pilot of L-39 Jet Crash at Reno-Stead Airport Identified

Pilot identified as Brad Morehouse of Wyoming. No word in his condition.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

Joe, I'm sorry buddy. My condolences.

The L-39 was Dino Juice.
RGJ.com: Wyoming pilot dies in crash-Second fatality in three days at Reno air races


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 13, 2007)

Sincere condolences


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 14, 2007)

Well guys - it's been a long day - found out about Brad on my way in. I missed my first flight and found out as I was at the gate - broke down at the airport, some folks thought I was having a heart attack. After I pulled together I got in touch with my father in law. Gave me the pep talk and basically said, "get your @ss out here, I need your help." Got in after midnight, tomorrow going to close down the rest of the team and send Brad's widow home. We're still going to stay till Sunday but to be honest it's all very surreal - I want to wake up tomorrow thinking this was all a bad dream. Anyway I'll keep you guys posted, appreciate the kind words...

Joe


----------



## Glider (Sep 14, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you, the crew and of course the family.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Haztoys (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry ..My condolences


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 14, 2007)

jese i'm not sure anything can soothe your grief but for what it's worth my thoughts are with you....
stay safe mate.....


----------



## insomnia (Sep 14, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this, best wishes for all involved.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2007)

Dammit to all hell Joe, I am soooo very sorry to hear about this bad news man... My sincere heartfelt condolences go out to u and all involved.... At the very least, he went out doing what he loved, the way we should all be able to go on the out...

Sorry Joe...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

Joe: I'm really sorry to hear about all this. I know how you must feel.....
It's a damn shame. Our best to those involved.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2007)

My condolences Joe. As Charles said a it is a damn shame. All the best to his friends and family.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks again guys, I'm on my way out to the field, I'll keep you all posted - a great boost to have you guys behind me....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2007)

Give our best to the team and to the friends and family. Words fail at times like these to give any solace, but we're with you in spirit Joe.

This has been a horrible year for aviation.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

Joe: In words of one syllable:

That's what friends are for !

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 14, 2007)

My condolences FlyboyJ. I wish you, the crew and family a lot of strength to bear this loss.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2007)

Joe, please report in when you can. There was another crash there this morning and it looks like there may be injuries of folks on the ground as well.

RGJ.com: Air race pilots crash, injuries reported


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

evangilder said:


> There was another crash there this morning and it looks like there may be injuries of folks on the ground as well.



Man ! What a year for aviation. Airshow crashes, and now this...
This sucks....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2007)

Holy $hit this is just terrible! I am sorry sorry Joe for your loss! My prayers to his family as well as you and all the others there were his friends and family.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 14, 2007)

Just awful! Our prayers and thoughts go out to you Joe, and to all those touched by yet another aviation tragedy.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2007)

Todays crash involved one of my buddies. I have not heard anything on his condition. DAMN DAMN DAMN!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 14, 2007)

First off, Im sorry to hear about this Joe, My condolences to your family.

Second, I hope your buddy is OK Eric.

Third, I really wonder how these accidents will affect airshows to come. To many losses of life and aircraft.

Again my condolences Joe.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 14, 2007)

My condolences, FBJ.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 14, 2007)

Joe - my condolences. Came on tonight to read this news... I'm sorry buddy.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn, sorry to hear about your loss Joe, keep your chin up mate. Sincere condolences to you and his family.

Eric, I hope your mate comes through alright. Best wishes buddy..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Joe, please report in when you can. There was another crash there this morning and it looks like there may be injuries of folks on the ground as well.
> 
> RGJ.com: Air race pilots crash, injuries reported




Oh ****! Keep us posted Eric. My condolences and prayers.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 15, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I want to wake up tomorrow thinking this was all a bad dream. Joe



A feeling I'm sure we all understand. Condolences to all concerned.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2007)

Thankfully. it looks like my buddy Jason will be okay. I hope the rest of the weekend goes alright in Reno.
1 killed, Simi pilot hurt in air race : Transportation : Ventura County Star


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

Eric: Glad your pal is ok..... condolences for the others killed.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2007)

Jesus H Christ, what a bad weekend...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey guys - on my way out. By now you heard all the bad news from yesterday. If there's anymore crashes I think the FEDS are going to pull the plug on this. 

Yesterday we cleaned up the last of Brad Morehouse's stuff and got his widow on a private jet back to her home. My father in law did a great job keeping everything together and providing functional and spiritual leadership. Brad's wife apologized to me when she was leaving for having me come all the way for Reno for nothing - I broke down right there....

The rest of the day turned into a giant airshow - got to crew an L-29 for an checkride and took some great photos - I'll post next week.

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I'll be in touch...

Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 15, 2007)

......................


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 15, 2007)

Something seems to make pilots unable to survive this year..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2007)

My condolences FBJ. Nice pic of the plane though.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2007)

Good shot, Joe. I know it will take a while for the haze to clear, but I'm here if you need anything.

E


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sincere condolences, bud.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys - thanks for all the kind words - yesterday we went to the crash site to deal with some remains (enough said). Today we salvaged some components off the aircraft the family wanted - we left the the races at 3 pm - didn't even see the end, all enthusiasm was lost. Still got some nice pics, will post them during the week - the worse is over, we'll deal this and will keep flying I know Brad would of wanted it this way - thanks all!

FBJ - Joe


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Joe: I think the entire forum (the regulars) feels your pain. 
It's a terrible thing, but as you said, "we'll deal with it". Each,
in his/her own way. Life has to go on.....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2007)

well said cchese.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again guys - as promised here are some pics


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

On Friday, my friend Doug Gillis had to give an L-29 check ride. We scheduled it for after the race. We went out to midfield where a bunch of aircraft were parked. Well I call this place "Mig City" for obvious reasons -


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Good pic's, Joe..... thanks for sharing...

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

Got more - sorry for the size, I shrunk them down as much as I could - feel free to upload anything here folks!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... Wonder why one blade of the F4U's prop is white ?

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hmmmmm.... Wonder why one blade of the F4U's prop is white ?
> 
> Charles



I thought the same thing - couldn't find anyone there to ask why.

The heritage flight was real good. On Sat they added an A-10. It looked like they were flying together for years....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow that P-51 with the Eagle Paint job is amazing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wow that P-51 with the Eagle Paint job is amazing.



Here's another - and you realize that's a 3/4 scale (I think)


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 18, 2007)

You mean nobody can fly it?

Bummer.


Edit: Just had a second thought. Does it have an engine that works? Could a minature person fly in it?

Thanks for all the pics. Nice to see a Bearcat.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> You mean nobody can fly it?
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> ...




LOL - no, it IS flyable - look at the instument panels I posted. It's a bit tight in the cockpit but there's plenty of room for most people. That's about an $800,000 composite airplane that goes close to 400 mph....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice shots Joe!  Is that blue Bearcat Ray Dieckman's old ride?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Nice shots Joe!  Is that blue Bearcat Ray Dieckman's old ride?


Thanks, and I think so...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2007)

Good pics


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Good stuff Joe. That P-51 with the Eagle paint job is really something.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice pics Joe!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 18, 2007)

Impressive, FBJ... Was it the Snowbirds in one of your pictures ?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a thought, why didn't the USAAF make some of those mini Mustangs in WWII?  They could be good for special mission jobs.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Impressive, FBJ... Was it the Snowbirds in one of your pictures ?



Yes - they did a great show but was a little on the conservative side. After everything that happened I guess everyone was.

I'll have more photos of them posted soon.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 19, 2007)

Well (I don't know if you ever saw them before), the Snowbirds always were a little conservative... They've never been anything like the Blue Angels or the Thunderbirds, most of their "stunts" consists in keeping a thight formation while doing aerial figures.

That's harder than we think, but not as impressive as others.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## insomnia (Sep 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hmmmmm.... Wonder why one blade of the F4U's prop is white ?
> 
> Charles




actually an f2g, I believe the only one still flying... only a few are left total  

the one blade was painted white to make an illusion of the engine rotating slowly, it's very noticeable and cool looking from the ground


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2007)

insomnia said:


> actually an f2g, I believe the only one still flying... only a few are left total
> 
> the one blade was painted white to make an illusion of the engine rotating slowly, it's very noticeable and cool looking from the ground



Only a few were made originally anyway. Goodyear built a total of 14 of them. None of them saw combat service.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Here's another - and you realize that's a 3/4 scale (I think)



Holy crap. I did not realize it was a 3/4 scale replica! Very cool.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 20, 2007)

nice pics FBJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 20, 2007)

A few more....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hmmmmm.... Wonder why one blade of the F4U's prop is white ?
> 
> Charles




Here's a guess guys, and only a guess, but combined with a great visual for the spectators, at slow rotation speeds the single white blade would stand out much better than painted tips to avoid ground personnel walking into the prop arc. Believe it or not, ground accidents with prop aircraft are prevalent in high noise areas where ground personnel are distracted and wearing noise suppression devices. If you guys hear differently, I would be all ears.

And the sub-scale P-51 Falconer engine... did you notice heat sleeves that fit over the exhaust manifold stacks to avoid overheating the spark plug wires? Man those seem REALLY close. But what do I know.


----------



## ultimateaviation (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe,

I want to take the time to thank you for the help in our time of need and want to affirm to you that I was proud to have you as part of the crew. Your actions and support can not be thanked enough. 

Crew Chief Race #4


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 21, 2007)

Many, many thanks! You also know you could call on Bob and I anytime.

Joe


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

Good pic's. Joe. Thanks for sharing.

Charles


----------

